# Brand New Audi RS6 Performance • Full PPF Coverage • Enrei Coat • Offset Detailing



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

​
A stunning brand new 600bhp Audi RS6 Performance in misano red was in for a huge detail, off to Sweden for a road trip in winter the beast needed serious protection against their harsh climate. A single stage machine polish was carried out to rid minor to moderate defects creating extra gloss ready for the ppf install.

The entire RS6 was covered in Xpel Ultimate paint protection film, consisting of the front bumper, wings, door mirrors, black gloss front diffuser, headlights, black front grill surround, black fins either side on front bumper, full side skirts, all doors and behind door handles (as one piece with hidden join), rear quarters and pillars (as one piece so no joins). the roof skin, fuel flap, boot lid, rear bumper and rear diffuser including diffuser fins.

Certified only Kamikaze Collection Enrei coat was then applied to all areas of the body. Being a two stage coating, this gives extreme gloss and protection which works very well with PPF.

Wheels were removed and coated inside and out with two coats of Gyeon Rim and an extra coating of Fusso 99 - if you haven't tried this on wheels out it's awesome on it's own or as an extra layer of protection. Calipers and hubs also coated the same way as the wheels.

Glass polished inside and out with exterior glass receiving multiple layers of Gtechniq Smart Glass. Interior was cleaned and vacuumed throughout with floor mats wet vacced.

All ready for it's huge road trip to Europe!


















PPF laid down





285/30/21 Dunlop SP winter tyres - a legal requirement for it's Sweden in winter.


The 4.0 twin turbo V8 heart. The performance model is 600bhp from the factory.


My jewels.











Much gloss.



Pretty much what every car that goes up against it will see :wave:


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

What a machine! truly an awesome looking/performing car.

your work is stunning too


----------



## Amagoza (May 22, 2009)

Stunning.


----------



## bigman1976 (Mar 21, 2008)

Not always a fan of red on such a big car, but WOW! What a thing. Great job on the paint too. Stunning all round.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks amazing :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Looks Lovely


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

That is very nice indeed. Interested that you can apply the coatings over the PPF.


----------



## muchoado (Dec 5, 2016)

thats insane love it


----------



## B0DSKI (Nov 25, 2011)

What's with all the hazing in the "after" pictures?


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Andyblue said:


> That is very nice indeed. Interested that you can apply the coatings over the PPF.


Yeah I tried them out on my own car with Suntek PPF - goes bonkers! :thumb:


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

B0DSKI said:


> What's with all the hazing in the "after" pictures?


Not sure what you mean. There's no hazing on the car.


----------



## Frog (Jun 28, 2013)

Red isn't really my colour but that looks truly stunning. Since BMW stopped building the M5 tourer one of these must be a contender for most "all things for all men" cars


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Love the Audi RS6 beast of a car. Great detail mate:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

looks fantastic that interior looks like a nice place to be


----------



## B0DSKI (Nov 25, 2011)

You can't see hazing in the "after" pictures??



Offset Detailing said:


> Not sure what you mean. There's no hazing on the car.


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

On the bonnet showing the PPF? It's the lubricant to squeeze out the air under the film isn't it?

Finished car looks awesome.:thumb:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

B0DSKI said:


> You can't see hazing in the "after" pictures??


You mean the third picture which shows he has removed the defect, if so then am sure he finished it off with a finishing polish :thumb:


----------



## B0DSKI (Nov 25, 2011)

3rd and 6th pictures clearly show hazing along with the black gloss trim picture.



chongo said:


> You mean the third picture which shows he has removed the defect, if so then am sure he finished it off with a finishing polish :thumb:


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

B0DSKI said:


> 3rd and 6th pictures clearly show hazing along with the black gloss trim picture.


Probably my iphone. I wouldn't worry about it. There's no hazing on there.


----------



## v6-dave (Mar 13, 2008)

Awesome detail, on the pic of the windows the black gloss plastic trim, can i ask what you used to sort that out please? our Q7 is like that on the plastic window trims.


----------



## taz007 (Dec 31, 2007)

nice turn around, that red shade always looks the part when clean


----------



## mechrepairs (Aug 11, 2008)

Love it, could I ask you a question, I have an Audi r8and just had the front painted, what costs would I be looking at for have the bonnet and front bumper wrapped with ppf?

Carl


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

mechrepairs said:


> Love it, could I ask you a question, I have an Audi r8and just had the front painted, what costs would I be looking at for have the bonnet and front bumper wrapped with ppf?
> 
> Carl


Hi Carl, fire an email to [email protected] and we can go through options.


----------



## Kris1986 (May 19, 2008)

Absolutely stunning - nice work!


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Cheers!


----------



## Megs Lad (Nov 27, 2012)

Awesome car and awesome work and I can recommend the Dunlop winter tyres also owned a pair a year ago brilliant tyres that last years


----------

